
For kids, addictiveness of screens can rivals heroin - gnicholas
http://nypost.com/2016/08/27/its-digital-heroin-how-screens-turn-kids-into-psychotic-junkies/
======
priankiapin
Ah yes, the eerie glowing screen at night, the hypnotic state, etc.

But have you noticed that people who _read books_ sit very still, as if
transfixed, with the only movement being rapid flicks of their eyeballs?

------
Tempest1981
Isn't it the same for adults, as well as kids? Maybe we don't throw temper
tantrums, but otherwise?

~~~
gnicholas
Good question. I guess we don't fully know if it's worse for kids because
they've not grown up yet. There's a chance (non-trivial, I'd guess) that
screen addiction in childhood could end up being harder to kick than adult-
onset screen addiction. Also, even occasional use of drugs has been shown to
be worse in children than adults. This could have the same disparate impact.

